# Asking about Permit Validity



## mohsinssuet (Sep 13, 2014)

Dear All,

I got my 3 years Gerneral Work Permit for SA last week.

Please can you confirm me how long I can enter on it to SA either its 3 months or 6 months validity.I mean 1st time how long I can enter/

Nothing is written on visa.


Regards,

Ahmed


----------

